# I have a bit of good news.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

A lady in Austin contacted me about my Pennybacker Bridge shot. She bought a 24 x 30 copy. MPix mailed it to her Saturday. Feels good to know someone like something I did good enought to buy it.:doowapsta

This is the one


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

congrats


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Absolutely! Congrats.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

You really shouldn't be suprised. That is an excellent pic!!


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great shot.... Was there any worked done on it? The depth of the Bridge and the detail to the tree is great.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the comments folks.

This was an HDR of 3 exposures blended together. Only other Processing was a slight curves and levels tweek.



Deep C 915 said:


> Great shot.... Was there any worked done on it? The depth of the Bridge and the detail to the tree is great.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

A big thumbs up to you, Fred.

Like the man said... "You really shouldn't be suprised. That is an excellent pic!!" 

Dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful image.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats. I can see why she'd want it, it's a great shot.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

That is a fine shot, congratulations.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again folks.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Fred,

Congratulations. I know its a wonderful feeling and the shot speaks for itself. You've worked hard and it shows.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Rusty, i do appreciate it.


----------

